# Ahp 2009



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Okay, Tom, I'm all for it. Now, I have to think up a good suggestion that will go with the
pig.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Hey Laurence*

How about some lipstick? 

Sometimes politics makes me think about those wax lips we could buy at the 5 & dime remember those? Fingernails too!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

This sounds like a great idea. There are quite a few beeks out there working the bees anyway, maybe make it the day before or after the meeting. Some of those that come just for the convention might even fly in early or stay a day later if this was a go.
I'm not sure all the guys will want to watch those Chippendale strippers tho.
Sheri


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Get together*

Well I guess I better start cleaning up


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

*How about some lipstick? *

just a tad bit 2 funny:}:}


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm to busy to attend much of anything but happy hour and dinnertime right now but I do happen to have a beautiful litter of piglets behind my shop. Most are spoken for but I think I'll have two or three left that will be just about butcher weight by then if you want to come down and get them.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Sheri*

What's a Chippendale stripper?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*CP*

Hey that's sounds great!

What about the dirty work is there a processor near by?

Thanks and just let me know ( $ ) 

Just dinner & happy hour should keep you out of trouble should


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Isn't that the two chipmunks form the cartoons??? Are they doing x rated stuff now? Who would want to watch that??? :scratch:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> I'm not sure all the guys will want to watch those Chippendale strippers tho.





Bizzybee said:


> Isn't that the two chipmunks form the cartoons??? Are they doing x rated stuff now? Who would want to watch that??? :scratch:


I’m with you on this one Biz. Who the heck wants to watch a couple of rodents do a striptease?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I know you guys have heard of the Chippendales, but maybe they are more of a girl thing. I guess they would be too expensive for this little shindig anyway.
Currently playing in Vegas....
http://www.harrahs.com/EventsDetail...=Chippendales&GoogleText&source=THP0000010335

Sheri


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

"The Show features 12 physically perfect male dancer"

Hmmm, my wife says I'm physically perfect but I sure don't look like those guys!:scratch:


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Could be that your Honey didn't quite finish the sentence or express any disclaimers :scratch:

Oh well, Love is blind right!!

I only hope I go blind before you jump in front of me in a thong!!!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> I know you guys have heard of the Chippendales,


Well, duh!!!! Now that I see their parttime gig in Las Vegas, I can understand how they get away with charging so much for their furniture!!!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Bizzybee said:


> I only hope I go blind before you jump in front of me in a thong!!!


If you aren't before, you surely will be after the fact.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, I guess the Chippendale's are out. We all know commercial beekeepers get muscles like that from all the hard work anyway.
So, Tom, any thoughts on a date? Have you seen the itinerary for the meeting and what nights don't have anything going on? We personally don't go to the formal banquet but usually catch the field trip which includes dinner. Is the itinerary published yet? Maybe I will go see if I can track it down. OK, here it is.
http://www.americanhoneyproducers.org/09_ConProg_9-29.pdf
Sheri


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey CP how much would you want for a piglit? Shoot me a pm I have been looking for one. Or would you want to do a trade for an organic grown turkey for Christmas or t day dinner?
Shoot me a pm would ya. Hey Tom I could grow out a bunch of broilers and process them for a bbq if I had some help on purchasing them. As that would be allot of birds and feed. I have a spot for raising them. They would be organic. Being I am only 30 min from you and I plan on going to the AHP meeting if I can come up with the money for it. Little high when hubby is laid off.

Angi

Angi


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Tom I know how to deep pit, If you have a place and a tractor we could dig a hole in and have access to some sand and big size river rock. I planned my friends baby shower that was co ed and we had 300 couples and we deep pitted a whole pig.



Angi


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Tom there is allot of processors around. But I know how to do the deed if we need it done cheap. I have processed poultry of course I have 6 to do for thanksgiving and 3 for christmas and 2 ducks. I have processed sheep, hogs and a few steers. I rather leave the steers for those with trucks to haul them up lol. But I have the equipment for processing and hanging up to gut. Just let me know.

If you wanted I could also raise some broilers they take 6 to 8 weeks to get to eating size. So we would need to order now and need to know how many chickens we would need. Nice organic birds no hormones or antibiotics. Just would need help with purchasing the birds and a few bags of chick starter. the rest I would handle with processing.

Angi



Tom G. Laury said:


> Hey that's sounds great!
> 
> What about the dirty work is there a processor near by?
> 
> ...


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Count me in. I can chip in for funds if needed. I'll be looking forward to this event for sure! Please keep me informed so I don't miss out! Thanks Tom, and everyone else who helps set this up.


----------

